# Need a Good Harness



## cshepherd9

So, I have posted before about working with Willow's reactivity and in dealing with that I have tried a lot of new things. One thing I have tried recently is a harness while we are walking. I REALLY like the results. I originally bought a cheap one just to see if it was something I wanted to use and I don't like the fit of it on her so I have been looking around the net for something better. I found this No Pull Harness | Designer Dog Collars | Wiggles Wags & Whiskers
but wanted to see if anyone has ever used it or know of someone who has? Or if anyone has a really good harness they use and could recommend?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've never seen those before, but I found this testimonial on the website:

"The Ferrari of Dog Walking Harnesses" 
Grisha Stewart, MA, CDPT-KA, CTP - Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle, WA

If Grisha likes it, it's good.  BAT | Ahimsa Dog Blog

I have Sense-ation harnesses and I like them a lot. This one has some additional features.


----------



## liv

I use an Easy Walk Harness to help with Onyx's reactivity, but found it fits better (at Elisabeth's suggestion) upside down.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have the Sense-ation harness too, but I stopped using it once I tried a Halti because the Halti has been SO much more effective while I was working on Bianca's reactivity. 
I'm currently working on moving her to a buckle collar because her reactivity has improved so much.


----------



## Josh's mom

We use a harness we found on for dog trainers.com. It's the H6 harness
Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies

Since hopefully Josh will be a working dog we wanted to get him used to a harness similar to the ones the police dogs in our area use, it has a wide strip across the chest then one under the chest, nothing between the legs to impede his movement. It also has a handle which is great for holding on to unruly puppies. It's pretty easy for me to control him and it's lightweight and pretty cheap.


----------



## cshepherd9

Thanks to all for the responses. I have the Easy Walk right now but like I said, I don't like the fit. I never thought to put it on upside down. I might try that until I get the new one. I am still researching until I decide. 

Cassidy's Mom - I have been working with a new friend that I met through my trainer and she has the harness I linked to and she practices BAT with her dog. She is going to bring me the DVD's when we get together on Monday. I am always willing to try new things and see what will work best for Willow. Thanks!!!


----------



## bmarcus

I tried the Easy Walk Harness for my dog, but to be honest it didn't make it so easy to walk her. Prior to that harness, I tried several others... almost every harness out on the shelf. It seems like I spend my free time trying to find a humane harness that actually works. A few weeks ago I purchased the Horgan Harness, which has made a world of difference. I really recommend the Horgan Harness. Before, I couldn't leave for vacations because NO ONE could walk my dog besides myself. Now, I have a trip planned in a few weeks and I'm leaving her with my neighbors without any worries that she would get away when she tries to take off. I really recommend this Harness, I have no doubt that it really works. A friend recommended it to me so I went on google and typed in Horgan Harness and it came right up. I'm not sure if they are in stores, but I ordered mine from their website and received it very fast. I hope this helps!


----------



## AbbyK9

*spam*

What ever happened to simply TRAINING your dog to walk nicely?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I liked this one for my younger dogs


----------



## spidermilk

I have used the Easy Walk when my dog was younger. Now we are transitioned to a normal flat collar but if we are going somewhere extremely exciting I may still take the Easy Walk with me.

I had a lot of success using the Easy Walk *while* training my dog to walk nicely.

The harness you linked looks really nice too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I used the Easy Walk Harness for Stark when he was going through his reactive phase.

I found that by flipping it so that the harness was "upside down" really hit a few calming places on the dog (chest, shoulders and top of the back/neck/shoulders). 

PLUS - when you pull the dog back to you if they lunge or react by stepping forward then the harness allows you to move the dog to the right/left instead of up or back which may trigger more/intense reactivity to whatever your dog is reacting too.

I have used this with much success and actually worked with three different reactive dogs using this tool and my other methods I used on Stark (and a few other things depending on the dog) and have been very happy with the results.

Stark is now not reactive in the least and walks on a fursaver.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

AbbyK9 said:


> *spam*
> 
> What ever happened to simply TRAINING your dog to walk nicely?


I used mine for a different purpose.. if someone suggested that his reactivity was due to "lack of training" I would laugh in their face... 

I know you didn't mean it that way.. but the OP is looking for help with her reactive dog... I truly believe that once you get the reactivity under control THEN you can start working on other things; such as no pulling.


----------



## onyx'girl

AbbyK9 said:


> *spam*
> 
> What ever happened to simply TRAINING your dog to walk nicely?


I looked at the link provided and I don't consider that a spam post, new member bmarcus trying to be helpful? 
I thought that the horgan harness looked interesting, worth checking into as another option/tool in the toolbox.
I agree training is everything, but for some dogs a harness can be a solution.


----------



## AbbyK9

My response was to bmarcus, not to the thread as a whole. Whenever someone comes on a forum and the ONLY thing they post is "try this", especially when they're using the product name five times in the same paragraph extolling its virtues, they're usually spammers. Especially if it's the only post they make since joining.


----------

